# Another "Mission Impossible"



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Got a call a bit ago from a nice lady who has rescued and brought me pigeons in the past. Today it's two eggs that got "evicted" from a neighbors house during roof work (seems a lot of evicting going on lately ..). She dutifully brought the eggs inside, wrapped them in a kitchen towel, and placed them on a heating pad .. later decided it would be best to see if the parents would come back and placed the eggs outside. Apparently the parents were around but wouldn't come near the new "nest" constructed by the rescuer. 

I advised her to candle the eggs and after explaining the process, she went off to her closet to do the deed .. called back shortly and reported that she couldn't see through the eggs at all .. looked solid inside .. BUT there are little "dents" in the eggs .. YIKES, YIKES, YIKES they were trying to pip.

Egglings arrived moments ago and were pretty cold. They are now warming up, and we shall see if they hatch .. though I love the babies, I really hate trying to raise them from the very first minute without them having had at least a few days of parental care.

Keep your fingers crossed for these two.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Oh boy! That is scary stuff when you're dealing with new eggs about to hatch. I'm a little confused though, are these pigeon eggs? I ask because you have posted this in the "other birds" section.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Duhhh, Brad .. just moved it .. sorry! We have quite a few emergency situations on the board right now and was in a hurry to post and get back to reading the threads.

Yes, these are pigeon eggs.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my. That is tough. 
I raised only one baby from day one and it was tough. 
Best of luck with the those little ones, if anyone can do it that is you.

Reti


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

They are in good hands with you Terry. Best of luck to you! Thanks for taking time with them to help with my emergency


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Oye...!

Hope you can find some surrogate Pigeon Parents to help out with these!

Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WE ARE ALL PULLING FOR YOU AND THE LIITLE ONES! 

I know you will keep us updated!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, Terry! I don't know how you juggle all the different situations you are helping simultaneously!  Sure hope things go well for these new arrivals!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Don't think there will be anything good happening here but am giving them "the eggs" the benefit of the doubt .. I think they got too cold today while out for the parents to find them.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Well .. I Was Wrong .. Here's One ..*

http://www.rims.net/2006Mar18

Hoping for the other one .. looks like it will be a long night ..

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Good work*

What good mommy you are.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Well, seems like these little chicks are proving once again how resilient and tough pigeons really are. They endured being chilled today, I guess it was because they were so close to hatching. You've got your work cut out for you!!!! I can see in the pictures that the other egg has little marks from the baby trying to break it's way out as well. Probably it will hatch too.

Best of luck with these newborns and thanks for the explanation on why you had originally posted in the other birds section. 

You're a miracle worker, truly!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*talk about tough....*

Terry,

OMG, there is a little Miracle for you. 

Can you use your resources to find a qualified set of pigeon parent surrogates to help out for a few days? Certainly with everyone you know, someone somewhere has a couple that cn take on one....or two?

...or not, I guess then you will be using the mac milk diet then, or something comporable?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks to the rescuer, who apparently knew what to do initially, kept her cool & called you Terry.  
It's a given, they have the best chance ever being in your care.  

Thanks for posting that adorable picture.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mama Terry, you just have the best times at your house.  

Will be pulling for the new babies. Bless you and the dear rescuer. Never give up!

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*And Now There Are Two!*

The other baby hatched during the night .. both seem to be fine this morning. I'll have to see if one of my pairs can assist in rearing these two babies at least for a few days. Castor and FanFan are possibles as are Ptero and Jewel and perhaps even Darth and Stinky.

Pictures later.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope one of your pairs can assist in raising them and take some of the load off you.
I am so glad those babies hatches, they are so adorable.
Wishing you the best of luck with them.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry, 

Adorable baby! I hope that you can find a foster. You're quite a girl Terry!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Terrific, Terry!!*

I swear that your story is JUST like the "cliff hanger" movie serials I saw as a kid!! Then, we had to wait a WEEK for the next episode!

Hopefully, not that long this time! WHICH PAIR will win the babies???? Gee, Terry, I could take the suspense back then MUCH better than today!

Sending WARM  THOUGHTS to you and the little ones! CONGRATULATIONS!

Updates will be anxiously awaited! Must be because I think ALL of us are involved as long distance "surrogate parents!"


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Great news the eggs have hatched congrazt hope you can find a foster too Good Luck!!!! With the new Two


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So far, so good .. here they are: http://www.rims.net/2006Mar19

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Awww..they are so adorable Terry!!! They look quite content and happy to be snoozing. Best of luck with these two very precarious little ones!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What a great story, the babies are, as always, just so adorable. I'm voting for Stinky and Darth, just 'cause , but hope you can get some help from any of your feathered friends.

fp

Brad, had to go back and check the pics, good eye....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> What a great story, the babies are, as always, just so adorable. I'm voting for Stinky and Darth, just 'cause , but hope you can get some help from any of your feathered friends.


Thanks, FP .. yes, I would love for Stinky and Darth to be able to raise these babies. Stinky is December and Darth is May .. as in a May / December relationship. Stinky is really too old, I think, for babies, but Darth is a young stud, and they have chosen each other. Ptero and Jewel are likewise .. young male .. older female .. they have raised two pair successfully.

We'll see .. none of the pairs are just at the right stage right now, so I am trying to be the best little bitty pigeon Mama that I can be. 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry,


Wow...

Their adventure...and yours!

If anyone you know is headed this way and could bring them, I'd be happy to take over the parenting of them...

Of course, the ideal, is for them to be getting real Pigeon Milk from some surrogate Pigeon parents who have similar age Babys...

Does Bart have any maybe?

About the best I can come up with for any this young, would be 'Nutrical', Oat Milk, a drop of Olive Oil, pro-biotics, digestive enzymes, some Rolled Oats Oatmeal and a few dried Michigan tart Cherries made into fine dry powder, then sieved, some 'Hagens' or kindred...mixed 'thin' and...serve 'warm'...

Eeeeeeeeeesh, so new!

Lotsalittlemeals...!


Good luck...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry You Are Such A Wonderful*

mother. They are so cute. Keep us updated on the little ones. 

Thanks for posting the pictures.

Andi


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm..................
Gone broody!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

andinla said:


> Terry, you are such a wonderful mother. They are so cute. Keep us updated on the little ones.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures.
> 
> Andi



Ditto, my sentiments exactly!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, they are precious....best of luck with them.

Linda


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

*Great Job*

Keep up the good work hope everything will be all right. Its going to be tough i know but you can do it


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the Mission Impossible babies today as well as another baby that I am currently raising: http://www.rims.net/BabyPigeons

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:
 

> Here's the Mission Impossible babies today as well as another baby that I am currently raising: http://www.rims.net/BabyPigeons
> 
> Terry


They are looking wonderful Terry.
That 'solo' baby looks like *he's* on a mission. Too cute.  

Thanks for the update.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I want them all! The 2 little ones are adorable but the "odd" baby steals my heart the most. The 2nd picture of him with his crop hanging almost to the floor is my favorite.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

AAaaah, such cute little dumplings!  ...look very well fed...mama...  

May they grow up to be healthy pigeons! 

 Well, that reminds me, I need to update my little fat dumpling ( Doodles) picture.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry....Oh my! "The Happy Dance!" I LOVE it!!!

Linda


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Wow! A pigeon trying to 'helicopter' at that age is really going to be something 

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you enjoyed the photos everyone. I didn't post this link earlier as the video is very dark but it seems that the Happy Dancer is popular, so here you go: http://www.rims.net/BabyPigeons/HPIM1815.AVI

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah! Way to go, Pidge baby  

That's lovely, Terry!

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Pleeeez!*

Terry,

Can I please use your Happy Dancer for the Mothers' Day card I am going to create?

John


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That Happy Dancer is one vigorous little baby! Any one who's raised babies was probably going crazy wanting to get some food into that beak!  What a sweetie!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

John_D said:


> Terry,
> 
> Can I please use your Happy Dancer for the Mothers' Day card I am going to create?
> 
> John


Yes, for sure, John. You and anyone here are always welcome to my pics for any good reason, but thank you for asking, and thank you even more for using one of my babies for a Mom's Day card!

Terry


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I get an error message when I try

*Windows Media Player cannot play the file. If the file is on another computer, verify that you are connected to the network. If you typed a path, verify that it is correct. If the problem persists, the server might not be available.*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Shall i send it to you, Helen? It's about 2.5 meg .AVI

John


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

That would be great John, thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Happy Dancer Has ..*

discovered seed .. what a wonderful little one this is! Eating seed at such a young age! I am still supplementing, but .. no fear .. Happy Dancer will be self feeding in another day or so.

Happy has also taken in a new little foundling under his little nubby wings .. tiny, tiny Mallard duckling rescued today .. I have no other ducklings small enough to make it safe for the tiny baby so have put him/her with the baby pigjjies .. Happy has taken the duckling under his wing. All is well for tonight. Pics tomorrow if I can get some good ones .. we've got duckling, Happy (pigeon) and two young doves all snuggling together.

I posted some old pics to another member tonight of sparrows and a quail being buddies and snug mates .. it happens .. it can be done.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your Happy Dancer video, once it FINALLY connected, was hilarious. Can't wait to see what kind of a personality this one has when grown and will it be a male or female? Sounds like female with the tiny mallard under her wing, bless her heart!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Terri, what great pics. 

I downloaded the *Happy Dancer* and played it full-screen with QuickTime (free download from Mac, with free version for Mac or PC) and renamed the movie "TAWhatley's baby pigeon Happy Dancer 2006.03.23 HPIM1815.AVI" for quick access, and future quick reference and proper source credit or attribution.

I would love to see pics or movie of the Happy Dancer with the baby duck under his wing. 

In a day or so our rescued and hand-raised 7-month-old male *Wieteke* (pronounced "vee-teh-keh," the Flemish or Dutch rendition of "little wee-er," or "little squeaker") and his beautiful, svelte feral mate *Mamieke* ("little mother" or "little mommy") may have their second (and possibly third) egg. This will be a first for me, so I will be watching the postings of the old-timers very carefully. Hopefully I won't be accessing "Pigeon Crisis - Emergency!" for them! 

On February 22nd, a Wednesday, Wieteke enticed Mamieke to enter our small apartment (15 x 30 feet, 43 sq mtr), and they kissed and paired on the carpet. She spent Thursday and Friday night with him on top-shelf suitcases in a rear section of the apartment partitioned off for books and storage, where he had been spending a lot of solo time the past month in the dark. (He had placed options on several other sites in the apartment, none of them acceptable however to a feral pigeon).

We were so happy Wieteke had found a mate after several months of effort. He started calling the females in November 2005, and he had persuaded a female -- Mamieke -- to momentarily land a yard inside the open apartment window on January 9th. On January 10th he spent ten successive nights outside, then resumed sleeping indoors after an apparently failed courtship, showing interest in my wife and other females. I was so amazed that he had persuaded her to have the confidence in him to follow him inside, that I left them undisturbed and to themselves. 

We would be needing the suitcases soon enough, and keeping the back area clean would be overwhelming. Saturday I evicted them from the back, in a drawn-out struggle that alarmed and shocked both of them, shook her confidence in him but not her love: she was madly in love with him, and he with her. I reached into the furthest high recesses for him and several times placed him in an alternative nest site on a wardrobe, a dark gray plastic folding transport and storage box, lidded, with a front door and wine red indoor/outdoor carpeting, with a plastic Belgian pigeon nest bowl. I dropped twigs there for both to see. I apologized profusely to him, and was as gentle as a parent could be while interrupting a teenager’s hot date or a newlyweds’ honeymoon. I had to curtain off the back. 

There was much dashing about, flying in and out, back and forth arguing and struggling over the next two to three days, with her insisting that he find a suitable nest site (outdoors) and he insisting that „woman, I’ve looked everywhere, everywhere (indoors and outdoors), high and low, and I’ve found a suitable nest site (indoors). Not only is it safe, it has all the accoutrements.“ I think the food buffet was one deciding factor. He persuaded her to enter the nest box only after I removed a wooden index card box I had put in front of the nest entrance for additional privacy, but which she probably saw as a trap or cul-de-sac. She liked the bowl, and laid her first egg on Monday the sixth of March.

Because of his lame left foot and inexperience, the first solitary egg wasn't fertilized. I removed it from under an irate and fighting Wieteke and candled it (and replaced it) on the 22nd day, March 28th, a Tuesday. Wieteke seemed to confront his mate with the bad news upon her return, darting up to her threateningly and giving her a hard stare. She paused, seemed to take in what he implied, but sat on the egg. Wieteke sat on it only one more time, the next afternoon, and frequently called her to leave the nest and come to him. 

Mamieke was off the nest frequently the next two days, both of them dashing in and out. She then wouldn’t enter the old nest. Perhaps they didn’t know how to move the egg from the bowl, or the nest proved too low and we too intrusive, or whatever caused the first egg to not hatch might also affect the next egg/s. (A week earlier I set up a light and a newly purchased Mac iSight webcam to unobtrusively monitor nest and chick. Wieteke didn't mind light, but perhaps she did). I showed no interest in the egg and left it untouched. 

He selected a different nest site, on a neighboring but higher wardrobe, exposed, but less accessible to us. She went outside frequently, he frantically followed, and returned with her usually after twenty to thirty minutes. Thursday they settled for his selected site. Friday afternoon I set a large pet carrier next to them on the wardrobe, upside down so the upper-half ventilation and visibility slots were closer to the floor, and placed the nest bowl inside. I think he wants a nest with an overview (or maybe the open nest was the only option at the time), and she prefers seclusion with possibility of escape. They need some darkness after sundown a box can offer. It took him ten minutes to settle down and accept the pet carrier (which he had spent time in before). She took to the familiar nest bowl right away. Yesterday and today have been busy with outdoor excursions, pairings, fetching twigs, nuzzlings. Today she walks forward while pairing. It is late, after dark, and they are partying. 

My short replies turn out longer than I expect. I majored in English and history back in the paleolithic times, and was taught to footnote and reference and annotate everything. Since I dabble in German, I have to be careful my ramblings in Engllish don't stray too far from the path of coherency. (Relevance is something else, to be dealt with sometime in the future). I thought I had the problem licked. My three- and four-hour and twelve-hour once- or twice-a-year letter-writing sessions devolved into half-hour missives degenerating to doodles and cartoons. Then came along pigeons.com, now pigeon-life, and I backslid. By the time I've checked to make sure my facts are correct, my back is stiff and the sunlight is gone. The pigeons are out flying and I, stupid me, am at a keyboard. Who demonstrates more intelligence? My wife says I need to resume yoga, at least. (The pigeons do great yoga asanas, or poses. That's probably where it came from, along with strutting and dancing. They were here before us).


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful story about your pigeons, Larry. What an adventure for humans and pigeons alike to seek, find, and/or provide the perfect abode for nesting. If you are hoping for babies, then I wish you and your feathered friends much success.

I'm glad you and others have enjoyed Happy Dancer. Happy remains a most wonderful little being with a terrific personality and great tolerance for other small and feathered beings. I was not able to get good pictures of Happy nurturing the duckling and the doves, and they have since been transferred to the wildlife center to finish their growing up. I will try to get some more Happy pics if/when I can .. s/he is just such an active little one, it's hard to keep up with the camera.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Larry, that is a delightful story. I can't wait to read what happens next.

Don't worry about how much you write. It is always interesting.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*More Happy Dancer*

Happy Dancer got a few minutes outside in the fresh air and sunshine today and got to experience running around in the grass (well, weeds actually) for a bit.

Some pics: http://www.rims.net/2006Apr01

A ~3MB Video: http://www.rims.net/2006Apr01/HPIM1844.AVI

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Happy dancer looks just great! Loved the pictures of him outside and the video was just precious....he's very active and quite loud! LOL


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a little darling. Oh so cute.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Neat video - what a sweetie! Amazing amount of self-confidence in such a small creature!

In the picture of him in your hand, is that little nub on the front of his wing the "thumb"? Or at least, what the thumb feathers are attached to?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Neat video - what a sweetie! Amazing amount of self-confidence in such a small creature!
> 
> In the picture of him in your hand, is that little nub on the front of his wing the "thumb"? Or at least, what the thumb feathers are attached to?


Yes, that's it! S/he he is quite self confident and quite a little nurturing care giver in his/her own right BUT .. it was a BIG world out there in the yard today and it took only seconds for Happy to hot foot it back to Mom from an arm's length away .. I was sitting right next to Happy, and that's my leg in blue jeans in the lower right corner of the pics .. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like Happy is quite talented, smart, loving and becoming an endearing little bird! 

How are the "Mission Impossible" babies?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sweet baby - love the sounds and the little flapping wings.

You're a lucky lady, Terry.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry, just now seeing the new video of your little baby, what an adorable little one. The squeaks and wing flapping--love it  . Is Happy Dancer the official name? DD still does that with her wings if I hand feed her, it's just the sweetest thing....

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Happy Dancer is a perfect name! Can't wait to see him/her as an adult!  

Larry - loved your post...updates eagerly awaited!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you are all enjoying Happy Dancer's antics .. I'm sure the name will end up as just Happy. Happy is actually the survivor of the two "Evicted" babies. I believe the second of these babies was lost to paratyphoid.

Neither of the Mission Impossible babies made it. One died the day following the last pictures of them and the second on the day following that. Neither showed any signs of illness or distress and were eating and processing their food well. I'm sorry to have the report the sad news about them and Happy's sibling as well.

Let's hope Happy continues to grow and thrive and will become a real little helper this baby bird season.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the two mission impossible babies, you did your BEST for them. I'm sorry I brought it up now.

I'm glad Happy is bringing such joy and entertainment in your life, as well as all your wonderful animal and bird friends.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the two mission impossible babies, you did your BEST for them. I'm sorry I brought it up now.


It's OK, Treesa. Unfortunately, I am not able to save them all or raise them all successfully. Each one lost is a little heartbreak and each one saved is a blessing and a joy. I try not to burden the board with the losses but rather post the more cheerful things, but it's always OK for anyone to ask about a bird or animal I have posted about.

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

That is another wonderful video of Happy, and nice still shots. I have played the first video of Happy over and over to my male pigeon, but I am not sure if he comprehends (I am using a CRT, cathode ray tube monitor, and am not sure what a bird sees on one of these). He seems a bit nervous, however, and maybe the squeaky sounds bother him. He is expecting his mate to lay an egg in a few days. Their first egg wasn't fertile.

I don't mind hearing about any member's losses. It helps remind us of our limitations, makes us question what we do, avoids complacency. If even the most experienced members on this forum encounter difficulties and failures, it shows how important and useful it is that we cooperate and make information available in a timely manner. 

When things seem to overwhelm, I do something else for a while, then come back refreshed. 

I often in the past would sit at the keyboard twenty to thirty minutes, trying to think of something to say other than "that's too bad." Those words, any words actually, would be appropriate and perhaps adequate, but sometimes might appear to be flippant and callous when tossed out too often. So when I see that a thread has many more persons viewing than posting, I know that not everyone has time too linger, to ponder; but I would hope that the persons affected most, and most involved, do not think that the rest of us have passed by uncaring.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Loved the video of Happy, Terry! He/she is one vigorous little pigeon. I'm sorry the "Mission Impossible" babies didn't make it, but you are to be commended for taking on such a difficult challenge. It's a shame none of your pigeons were at the right stage to foster the little ones, but unfortunately that's how it is sometimes. I find that even with 85 pigeons there are occasional week-long "holes" on the calendar where no one laid eggs, so there's no one available to foster.


----------

